# First fursuit head



## L-A-N-T-A (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9022491/ 
First attempt at making a fursuit. I'm seeking any amount of critique.
The character is an off-minotaur species and is a completely foam based head. The eyes are just placeholders for the "follow me" effect. I'm clueless as to the approach on the hair, not even sure if foam based hair is a good idea. I plan on making the ears slightly larger as well. Any help is welcome. 


Character ref: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8447623/


----------



## mirepoix (Oct 12, 2012)

D'aaaw.  I love short muzzled characters like this.

I think her cheeks are a little puffed out.  With fur on them, they may look too bulky.  I think it may benefit from some more muzzle definition.  More of a V-shaped or Â¯|_|Â¯ shaped muzzle (viewed from the top) instead of a U shape. Are you planning on having hair come down your back all wavy like that, or are you keeping it short for the fursuit?  For long hair, the only thing I can think of is using synthetic hair.  You'd have to ask some cosplay folks on how to achieve anti-gravity bangs like that.  (Let me go make a cup of coffee and I'll go see if I can find a relevant tutorial).  I think fur-covered foam hair tends to look kinda bulky and stiff.  I recently saw this head that used brushed out yarn using the technique that people use to make yarn tails.  It is coarse and fluffy and could bulk up some anime-style bangs very easily, I think.  This gallery displays a handful of techniques for getting hair and wefts in a fursuit head.

Google "kemono fursuit" for some ideas!  It is my favorite style.  Have you seen this tutorial?  It's in japansese, but the pictures are nice.  The author's Fur Affinity is here with the section on eyes updated in english.

I really, really want to see this head completed!  Your concept art is ultra cute.  What do kids say nowadays, tsundere?  Man I don't know my japanimes.


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh man, thank you so much for the critique. I'm also glad you took notice of my liking to kemono-styled suits. Gonna take a look at these guides, and trim down the cheeks. Thanks again!


----------



## RinRin (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, adorable character! Mirepox has basically given all the information I could have given, but you've got a good start so far! I agree about the muzzle seeming bulky. It looks like the cheeks shouldn't stick out as far as the nose. I like how you have the snout-bridge defined, though. The eyes seem placed well too. Personally I think foam based hair is a pretty good idea, as long as you anticipate the excess bulk the hair/fur might have. Can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll just keep updating this thread with my progress. Definitely going to take the common kemono approach with car tint/plastic vinyl eyes. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9042489/


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 19, 2012)

Update. Small changes. Digi padding is being refined.


----------



## jorinda (Nov 20, 2012)

It looks rather big. You seem to use a very thick layer of foam. Keep in mind that the fur adds makes the head even bigger. And by the way, the more foam, the more heat. A foam layer of about 1 cm should be enough.


----------



## crawdad (Nov 20, 2012)

A fan in the fursuit might help keep u cool


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 20, 2012)

Someone else mentioned the head was big as well I'll try trimming down an inch or so on all sides. Also surprisingly it's not that hot to wear, the mouth (articulated) provides very good ventilation alone. But to be on the safe side I'm going to add vents near the base of the ears and horns. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 20, 2012)

Update. Trimmed down the head, made eyes smaller as well. Not sure whether I should trim down further though.


----------



## jorinda (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you should make it even smaller. Compared to you body, it's still huge. (A big head looks cute, but too big tends to looc creepy.)


----------



## HexGoat (Nov 21, 2012)

Love love love it!! I'm enjoying seeing your progress on this. 

I noticed in your gallery you had different style. They were more of an upright ram horn. Any reason to go with the smaller goat like ones? Just curious as I am planning on building my own bovine style head as well. 

~Hex~


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, HexGoat. Triel's original design had the smaller horns and I've never felt the need to change it since I had plans on making a 2.0 head later on with the forward horns and other changes as well. Definitely keep me updated with your progress! It's rare to see different facial structures from the usual canine heads.


Also, jorinda, thanks! I think it might be the top of the head that needs the most trimming so I'll work on that.


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 22, 2012)

This is probably the smallest I'm willing to go. The top of her head is a bit flat but her whole head will be covered in fur pile or yarn hair.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 23, 2012)

Whoa!are you sure this is your first fursuit?I hope mine turns out well....well once I get everything I need and such xD


----------



## mirepoix (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh wow!  That is looking really good!  I can't tell if it's just the difference in angles of you photos or what, but it kinda looks like you flattened the top of the head.  That made a HUGE difference in how the overall size of the head looks, and it is much closer to your concept art now.  I'm really excited to see how it turns out, dude.


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 23, 2012)

@Wereling, yep it's my first one. It's kind been a slow process building it though, took my time and looked at many tutorials over the past months. Good luck with yours! 


@Mirepoix Thanks. I think I made the top of her head large because I didn't think the "hair" fur would have much volume, but I learned a way to layer it so it doesn't lie flat for her bangs or the back of her head. I already have fur on the way so hopefully I can get some pictures up of my furring process soon.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be watching ur progress  (not like a stalker though......that'd be creepy)


----------



## Wereling (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Lanta your fur come yet?I can't wait to see your head furred!


----------



## Picklemittens (Aug 26, 2014)

can someone help me? I don't know how to use this forum things yet and i would like to ask some questions on here ._. this is the only place i know where people can reply to stuff right now. my furaffinity is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/picklemittens/ and I made my first fursuit ever on there. its not so great but it WAS my first xD I was cheap and spray painted my fur.


----------

